# samples Anajet mp10i vs Epson surecolor f2000 what do you think?



## theguess (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm in the process to buy a DTG printer and i requested samples from a sales rep that distribute Anajet and Epson printers. i had alot of expectations for the MP10i but i was a bit disapointed with the transparencies and the color vibrancy compared to the new Epson f2000. Do you think it might be related to some ajustment in the rip software by the user ?


----------



## MZDEELO (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow. Which distributor printed this for you? There's a lot on the RIP settings i would change already.


----------



## FIREBIRDken (Dec 3, 2013)

If this is an example of out of the box defaults from each printer, then this is a good representation of what a new user can expect. If any of these are "altered" while the other is not, it is a classic case of dtg mis-representation that continually plagues this industry.
With any printer and any RIP, it takes a little time to understand how the RIP communicates to the printer. You need to get a handle on the RIPs' capable color output spectrum. Once you have that under control, you will comprise your own default settings to make most any graphic look awesome.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

To be honest, after having used practically every DTG printer in the industry, requesting samples isn't that necessary anymore. Every ink out there, and every RIP out there, can make beautiful prints practically identical in nature to each other, once you profile your printer and RIP properly.

The big difference is how much ink costs you -- each RIP will be different, with the same ink to compare.

What is most important is what works for your setup. Every printer needs a different footprint of space. Each printer's main engine requires a different volume of maintenance and has different costs involved in long term upkeep. Some printers rely on older technology, which means long term supply of replacement parts isn't as certain.

When people consult with me on buying a DTG printer, I give them the honest opinion of an active and busy DTG print shop owner: don't worry about samples. Worry about service and support. When it comes to print quality, regardless of printer and RIP, you will learn what to tweak to get the best quality at the lowest ink cost. That takes time to learn.

Also, stop asking for samples of photos. Do you know how many photo shirts I print versus simple "John's Landscaping" two color designs? 2%. 2% of my orders are photos. 98% are two color designs, with gradients sometimes.


----------



## hometownshirts (Jan 18, 2014)

Brian,

What do you think about the spectra 3000?


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I am a Neoflex user and I love it. I can not say enough good things about All American's tech support. Fantastic. Peter @allamerican has an amazing staff.

For pretreatment, I use Equipment Zone's new Pretreater-TX. Excellently built unit, and their tech support is stunning. You know how sometimes you can never get a tech to call you back? Their techs call back constantly with follow-ups and check-ins. Harry @equipmentzone is also top notch.

As for the Spectra, I am really intrigued by it. My first DTG printer was the Easy T, who is currently "the most hated company in DTG" but I had excellent luck with it -- it made me enough money that I was able to buy a Neoflex and a new GeoKnight heat press for cash in less than 1 year. I spoke with Jay at Spectra today and I am going to put a deposit on one next week because I would love to see the Epson R3000 engine at work. From what I can tell, the Spectra system should be the perfect entry level printer for those who can't afford $12,000 for a Neoflex or $17,000 for an Epson.

There are huge pluses and minuses to every DTG system out there. I can't pick a winner without knowing the details of the person who is buying it. I do DTG consulting to help people get their businesses going, and my "check list" for each client is extensive. I also do a lot of pro bono ("for free") assistance online, and adding a Spectra to my arsenal means I can give a better neutral report to people who want to get into this business.

There is so much money out there that the DTG industry of print retailers could go up 10,000% tomorrow and we'd still all be profitable.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

I would really suggest going in person to look at any machine your considering, jump in on a training class or schedule a demo. There are 3-4 other dtg dealer manufactures within 1.5 hour driving distance from Spectra's office in NJ.. Make a day of it and see all the printers in action up close and personal, you will get to see a lot of printers in action and most carry the new Epson as well. everything will be fresh in your mind and you can make an informed decision with this knowledge..  best of luck


----------



## theguess (Aug 19, 2010)

treefox2118 said:


> There are huge pluses and minuses to every DTG system out there. I can't pick a winner without knowing the details of the person who is buying it. I do DTG consulting to help people get their businesses going, and my "check list" for each client is extensive. I also do a lot of pro bono ("for free") assistance online, and adding a Spectra to my arsenal means I can give a better neutral report to people who want to get into this business.


Would it be possible to get your Check list so i can make the good choice. Did you get the chance to try the Spectra 3000? I know that the NeoFlex is a good machine but there is no dealer in my area. I have seen one used online but since im a newbie i would not go for a used unit .


----------



## theguess (Aug 19, 2010)

i have been washing the 2 t-shirts to see the durability and after 5 wash (cold wash/dryer) i have noticed that the area where the white underbase is more solide that the print is cracking on the MP10 and the Epson print . There is even parts of the epson print that flaked off... im trying to get a good idea of what i can get for the invesment and i get poor sample prints .


----------



## Teacherprint (Aug 17, 2011)

Wait! When did a neoflex become 12k? Lol what is this spectra talk about? I've been out of the loop for 6 months and all this new info!


----------



## thedigiguy (May 11, 2010)

Cracking or flaking is not usually a printer issue it's more likely a pretreat or curing issue.
I have shirts that I have printed on Anajet printers that are several years old. You can tell they have been washed a lot but they don't look bad considering how old they are.
I have sample shirts from several different Epson distributors. Some have held up better than others. I think this has to do with how well the distributor understands the prep, print and cure process. Interestingly all the samples I have from companies that were selling Dtg before the New Epson printer came out look way better than samples from companies that just signed on with Epson and have no precious history selling dtg.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

20% hardware, 30% science, 50% magic. That's one of the secrets of DTG. Figuring out the magic.


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm a little late to this discussion as well. Just found this forum. Did you have a chance to really run the Spectra? I've been on the phone with Anajet, Mesa, Belquette, etc working on figuring out what machine will best fit my needs. The Spectra has some very intriguing points, price being one of them. Don't misunderstand, I'm willing to pay more if the service and quality truly are worth the cost.


----------



## RobP614 (Jun 26, 2011)

treefox2118 said:


> 20% hardware, 30% science, 50% magic. That's one of the secrets of DTG. Figuring out the magic.


Hey Treefox; just saw this...and think it's great!

Although I think it's; 

20% Hardware 20% "Mad" Science 20% Artistic Skill and 40% Magic!

If you are using a pretreat machine the 20% Artistic Skill may go down a little bit...

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

After further research I see that the Spectra (discussed above) would not be a great fit for us. I was initially curious since I have used tons of other industry specific/modified epson printers (other textiles) over the years. 

I like the epson f2000. Really I do. Before I get flamed with the "it's Epson" messages (please don't). I'm still concerned with the printhead structure and long term durability. I've seen a lot of limitations from thicker materials (hoodies, etc) with the f2000. If all I was doing was lightweight t-shirts 24/7 it seems like it would be great option. Have others experienced this?

Truthfully looking like an Anajet mp5 is the way we will be going. Shannon from Anajet has been amazing. I have blasted at her with a million questions and she hasn't skipped a beat. My questions stemmed from design limitations and workflow issues with other machines I've used in the last 3-4 months. All high-end not entry level machines. She has answered all questions respectfully and NOT ONCE did she bash the others on the market! NOT ONCE. That speaks volumes to me when others are quick to annihilate one another.

My two cents.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

forgedthrufire said:


> After further research I see that the Spectra (discussed above) would not be a great fit for us. I was initially curious since I have used tons of other industry specific/modified epson printers (other textiles) over the years.
> 
> I like the epson f2000. Really I do. Before I get flamed with the "it's Epson" messages (please don't). I'm still concerned with the printhead structure and long term durability. I've seen a lot of limitations from thicker materials (hoodies, etc) with the f2000. If all I was doing was lightweight t-shirts 24/7 it seems like it would be great option. Have others experienced this?
> 
> ...


Just curious as to why the Spectra wouldn't work for you?


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

Platen limitation. We have many designs that exceed your platen width. Length isn't so much of an issue.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

forgedthrufire said:


> Platen limitation. We have many designs that exceed your platen width. Length isn't so much of an issue.


Gotcha, are you going to stick to T Shirts or other stuff too?


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

Predominantly apparel. T-shirts, hoodies, shorts, some hats, etc. Not really trying to position ourselves as a promo company. Our main focus is the ministry of our faith inspired apparel. We have started to get a lot of demand for custom work which I'm not going to turn away.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

forgedthrufire said:


> Predominantly apparel. T-shirts, hoodies, shorts, some hats, etc. Not really trying to position ourselves as a promo company. Our main focus is the ministry of our faith inspired apparel. We have started to get a lot of demand for custom work which I'm not going to turn away.


That's great, I hope whatever machine you choose works out well and that your business grows. Even if its not with my printer. Just make sure that you visit and work with a machine for a bit before making a decision especially if its your first machine, weigh in ink costs and startup costs too. With DTG you have to make sure that you know what the differences are in each machine. I thought I was making a good decision 7 years ago with my T Jet Blazer and was the worst decision I've ever made in life and the company was in business for a loooooong time


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

forgedthrufire said:


> Platen limitation. We have many designs that exceed your platen width. Length isn't so much of an issue.


Also, if you print landscape you can print 18 inches wide on the Spectra.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

forgedthrufire said:


> Platen limitation. We have many designs that exceed your platen width. Length isn't so much of an issue.




Just curious then. The Epson F2000 has a 16 inch x 20 inch print capability. The MP5 has a smaller 14 inch x 18 inch print capability.

_


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

If you go with the Epson get it from Belquette


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

Is the Epson hitting up to the edges though? From what I have seen the loop eats into the edge so it's not a true 16" wide. Please correct me if that's not the case. I ask because many of our designs push the 13"+ width. We have some that do hit 16 when placed on 2xl and larger shirts. Obviously we have to do those landscape. I know there is a tucloc platen available for the f2000 as well which would alleviate some of the issue.


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

I've heard really good things about BelQuette. Aren't they the only authorized dealer that was allowed to sell Epson while simultaneously building their custom mod 1 machine? As for the mod 1 I'm surprised that platen isn't wider as well.

Is there a reason some of the systems opt for the skinnier platen?


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

Also, what about ink consumption on the Epson? How do the cartridges fair against other bulk and bagged systems?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

forgedthrufire said:


> Is the Epson hitting up to the edges though? From what I have seen the loop eats into the edge so it's not a true 16" wide. Please correct me if that's not the case. I ask because many of our designs push the 13"+ width. We have some that do hit 16 when placed on 2xl and larger shirts. Obviously we have to do those landscape. I know there is a tucloc platen available for the f2000 as well which would alleviate some of the issue.



The hoops on the Epson F2000 shirt platens sit outside the stated print size. So you would be able to do 16 inch wide x 20 inch top to bottom inside the hoop area.

_


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

forgedthrufire said:


> Also, what about ink consumption on the Epson? How do the cartridges fair against other bulk and bagged systems?


The Epson sure color f2000 is an excellent machine, here is a direct contact # for an Epson rep out of Atlanta that knows the machine well and a top notch guy to boot  Randy Siers 1.404.917.7995 he has a lot of experience in dtg and will explain the differences pros/cons regardless if you buy there or not.. keep in mind there are several aftermarket rips for the Epson f2000 also.. He also reps an Epson modified (Neoflex) that will also print over sized based on a 4880. 

The difference in the modified Epson printer sizes is the printer model used, the 48xx machines print 16 wide the A3 models (spectra, mod1, others) print 13 wide. the trade off for width is speed a3 models Epson printers have more control with ink density and pass per head per line because its controlled in the rip software. the a2 (16" width) models the interweaving is done within the printer not the rip and rely more on print resolution to get ink coverage for dtg so to get more ink down its printed in higher resolutions which + more print time. At the end of the day its about making money for the printer so fast machines are the most popular. It seems you will be printing some large images and you will quickly learn the ink costs are high doing this with dtg and might be better subbed to a screen printer on those designs. I would suggest looking at all the printers your interested in and actually run them in a demo for an hour to see there characteristics, a machine will never lie to you  then calculate ink cost on consumables on these machines, most all have a built in ink cost calculator for the print.. you may reconsider your business plan when you take into account all these variables, unless you have a niche where you can command more money than most dtg printers per shirt, don't forget regardless what anyone says the screen printer is your competitor also...


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks. Good to know.


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

The rip is always a point of contention. We are all Apple here.


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

I do see that Epson offers a rip specifically for OS X. What rip are you using?


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

forgedthrufire said:


> I do see that Epson offers a rip specifically for OS X. What rip are you using?



I'm a former dtg tech on Epson based machines, i don't own the sure color but im very familiar with it and have ran the machine. Its a great machine but consumables are expensive. I use ek rip on all my Epson based machines, the best after market rip for the surecolor that i have seen is the neorip made by kothari sold thru all american. 

I forgot to point out another factor, most non Epson machines use expensive print heads that come in single channels usually about 1200.00 a head x how many in the machine- so also consider this in your equation with print head replacement. Epson's heads come 8 channels in one head unit, you replace all the channels in one head with cost ranging from 400-1200 in most cases. Im obviously an Epson fan but that came with years of working on these printers  If you can swallow the consumable and maintenance cost on the sure color f2000 nothings better currently IMHO.. all the new generation high end Epson models come with a pressurized ink system built in which make them a dream for dtg compared to previous models.. no one is going to beat Epson with a machine, take that to the bank


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

Noticed the other info on your previous post. It didn't all load before. I didn't realize the speed issue and how the rip versus printer interacted with the different sizes, thank you for pouring the knowledge on me. I truly appreciate it. As for the f2000 consumables, I can't believe they would be as bad as the brother machines. Those gt series inks are ridiculous. We are selling more premium quality and hitting a niche market but we are also expanding to take on custom work as well. The great thing for us is that all the local screen printers don't want any thing under 12 shirts minimum with a couple having a 6 shirt minimum. We could eat that market up. Obviously I would have to scratch their backs a bit with some of the larger jobs that wouldn't make sense on a single dtg setup.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

forgedthrufire said:


> I've heard really good things about BelQuette. Aren't they the only authorized dealer that was allowed to sell Epson while simultaneously building their custom mod 1 machine? As for the mod 1 I'm surprised that platen isn't wider as well.
> 
> Is there a reason some of the systems opt for the skinnier platen?


Yeah talk to Jerid, Taylor or any of the guys there. Very helpful. Of course with the Epson the ink cost is higher but it is a great machine. Belquette has great people there.... To print commercially you don't really need something bigger than 12 inches wide but that's why people print landscape. Out of 8 years I've been in DTG I've probably printed 3 shirts that were 16 inches wide out of a lot of prints!


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks to all for the info. Dropped out of the loop for a couple days due to a funeral. 

Any other thoughts out there. Info I should pour into my brain?


----------



## TUANISAPPAREL (Oct 14, 2012)

You have to be very careful comparing ink prices between f2000 and the brother because your not factoring in the maintenance of the epson. The only maintenance cost I have on my brother is once a week I run maintenance solution through my white ink lines. This solution runs around $130 for a jug and it lasts a long time. With the epson your looking at $200 a month no matter what. Also depending on how much you start to print when you buy ink from brother by the case it gets you down to the .40 cc range which when you factor in maintenance it's pretty much the same. I have been running a brother for 1.5 years and I am adding a 2nd machine and i nearly went with epson but after doing some serious research I decided to stick with brother. Bottom like you can't really go wrong with either one (except Anajet maybe) factor in everything and make the choice you feel is best. Not sure if your paying cash or financing but brother does 0% for 3 years which is nice. Good luck

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

Without going on a bashfest, what is the major hangup in these forums against Anajet?

I spoke with a customer of theirs earlier today that has had a system in place for over a year now without a single issue. She has printed deep into the thousands and used it for other custom materials as well.

Just curious...


----------



## TUANISAPPAREL (Oct 14, 2012)

If you feel comfortable buying an Anajet after reading the forums then by all means go for it just don't say you were not warned. I think their is enough information on this website to tell you everything you need to know to make an informed decision. Trust me when I say that everyone will be bending over backwards for you before you buy the machine but after they have your money good luck getting that same service. 

With brother you will always get someone to return your call.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

The brother setup I worked with was CMYK only and the person I worked with refused to get the white option because of cost. How are you getting your cost down. Their usage cost was horrible.


----------



## TUANISAPPAREL (Oct 14, 2012)

My business is only 1.5 yrs old and I am buying my second machine and a $8k tunnel drier so i can tell you with 100% certainty that the cost of ink is a none issue in my business model and my prices are lower then most. You need to factor in the free financing which saves you at least $3k compared to leasing other machines. I have also never lost a single day of production because the machine has been so reliable. I have no problem paying a little extra for my ink when it gives me this kind of reliability. I have a friend who has a Anajet sprint that has been broken for 4 months and he has spend over $1000 replacing everything and now he has to send it in with a 2k deposit for them to look at it. Is his ink cheap? Heck ya! Do I want his machine? No no no!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

Points very well taken. That would suck to be down that long.


----------



## okprinter (Sep 6, 2014)

not trying to do the bash fest...but after owning my Anajet Sprint for over 3 years...the final repair issue that caused me to look for a new machine and ended up with the Epson F2000...was that they wanted me to send the Sprint in...be without it for 4 to 5 weeks....My business model could not stand that type of down time. I only had the one Sprint printer. I have now finished my second week with my Epson. I have found the fun in DTG printing again...printed over 100 shirts today..about half with white ink...I did not have any ruined shirts...and that was amazing...

wish you the best with your journey to a DTG printer


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh, man! 4-5 weeks?! Insane. No one could survive that kind of downtime nor should they. 

I know a friend that has a Summit DTG and they overnighted the parts and offered a Skype tech. Good people but not near the cost of the mp5. That's the kind of service we deserve at these cost.


----------



## okprinter (Sep 6, 2014)

I sure agree with that....and that was after I overnighted $1500 in parts trying the parts that were suggested....parts and a skype session would have been a nice solution...


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

okprinter said:


> I sure agree with that....and that was after I overnighted $1500 in parts trying the parts that were suggested....parts and a skype session would have been a nice solution...



Is it working now with the new parts.


_


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

TUANISAPPAREL said:


> If you feel comfortable buying an Anajet after reading the forums then by all means go for it just don't say you were not warned. I think their is enough information on this website to tell you everything you need to know to make an informed decision. Trust me when I say that everyone will be bending over backwards for you before you buy the machine but after they have your money good luck getting that same service.
> 
> With brother you will always get someone to return your call.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using T-Shirt Forums


Lol that's true for some but not always the case. At Spectra we call once and if the customer is not convinced our machine is the right fit we don't chase them down. We want our people to make an educated decision about what they are going to buy. At the end of the day we all have to live with our decisions. What I would do is find 5 random people to see how their machine and service has been then go from there. You should do this with each different type of machine


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

@okprinter still running that system at all? sprint that is.

btw, notice your out by oklahoma city. Would you mind if I swing down sometime to check out the epson?

i'm outside of the wichita area. not to far to go down the 35 turnpike.


----------



## okprinter (Sep 6, 2014)

I am not running the sprint anymore. you bet you would be welcome anytime to come down. I was supposed to be in Wichita this weekend, but had to change plans so I could print shirts...you can PM me and we can connect or


----------



## forgedthrufire (Oct 6, 2014)

Sent you an email. Might want to remove it from your post. I hate forum stalkers.


----------

